
Show HN: Benchmark to compare Racket's Web servlets, Caddy, Flask, Sinatra, Plug - networked
https://gitlab.com/dbohdan/racket-vs-the-world
======
bradknowles
Various results are discussed in the Google Groups postings that are linked
from the repo.

------
gus_massa
Do you have some results available, to read them without running the
benchmark?

